# On the scrounge - small bit of gauge plate (edited)



## rafezetter (20 Nov 2015)

I'm on the scrounge, I'm after a bit of 1/4 inch thick (must be 1/4 inch) gauge plate or similar to make up 2 shims for correcting an issue with another forum members ts200 table saw riving knife that is not quite correct. The current shim is 6mm and a hair too thin. We could add another shim, but he'd rather have 1 bit perfect than introduce inconsistancies.

size needs to be 6" long 2" wide and 1/4" thick. (we can cut to make 2)

Edited - lol err... yeah - had a bit of a NASA moment there it's not 1/2 it's 1/4"  

I was told gauge purely for accuracy, he doesn't have a mill to accurize if it's not quite right and rather not have to grind / sand or other to do it.


----------



## flh801978 (20 Nov 2015)

I,ve got mild steel plate in that size if that's good for you


----------



## Wildman (20 Nov 2015)

is there a reason you need tool steel rather than mild steel?


----------



## woodpig (20 Nov 2015)

Wildman":2thmlbw7 said:


> is there a reason you need tool steel rather than mild steel?



It's probably because it's accurately ground to size. I'm told you can get precision ground mild steel but I've never seen it offered.

If you need to buy it these folks stock it:

https://www.cromwell.co.uk/CTL4131116S


----------



## rafezetter (20 Nov 2015)

woodpig":1kna5zeo said:


> Wildman":1kna5zeo said:
> 
> 
> > is there a reason you need tool steel rather than mild steel?
> ...



I contacted them but they said they don't deal in short lengths of it - 18" minimum, no cut to size service and no offcuts.


----------



## Hitch (22 Nov 2015)

Might (no promises!) have some 2"x1/4" BDMS....? Good enough?
I can have a look tomorrow when i'm at work.

Shame you don't want 6mm, got literally tonnes of that


----------

